# O2 SIM



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WHERE CAN I GET A DECENT O2 SIM FOR MY CAR... LOOKED AROUND A FEW SITES AND EBAY ETC.. BUT NOTHING COMES UP..


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

y do you need one jw? inspections?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

just got rid of all my cats.. and threw a CEL on


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hahaha nice man


----------



## EQUiLiiBRiUM (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.o2simulator.com


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks bro


----------

